# Recommendations on projector distance and speaker placement.



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I'm getting ready to start my basement home theater room and need some help on the distances for my seating, projector, and speaker placement. The room size is 24.5 width by 29 length. I have a 120" projector screen that is going on the 24.5 wall and will be installing a center, 2 front main, 2 surrounds, and 2 sub speakers. I need recommendations for the proper distance for my seating, projector to the screen and the placement of the speakers as well as the distances.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What projector do you have? If you go here you can select your projector and see how far back you need to mount it for your 120" screen.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

With that size room, I would make sure to build in the flexibility to add speakers / subs at a later date.

As far as seating distance, it really is a personal preference, but we might be able to give you a ballpark. How many rows of seats are you planning?


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I have the Panasonic AE8000 which isn't on this list. I have one row of seating. I already have these speakers so I'll plan on installing them as I get the room completed. The room size is 24.5 X 29


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bernch5 said:


> I have the Panasonic AE8000 which isn't on this list. I have one row of seating. I already have these speakers so I'll plan on installing them as I get the room completed. The room size is 24.5 X 29


Here it is ... You have to go to Panasonic Home. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If it were me and I was planning on doing just one row of seating in a room that is almost 30' long, I think I would go a bit further back to allow for someone to sit on the floor in front of the seating - with bean bags chairs or something along those lines.

With that long of a room, is there a different limitation that made you decide on only one row of seating?


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks ellisr63.

Well this is the first time I'm doing this that is why I'm asking for recommendations. As far as having one row the ceilings are 8ft I believe so not sure if I did a second raised floor that it would fit well but I do like the idea of leaving some room up front to allow some space for beanbags, etc.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bernch5 said:


> Thanks ellisr63.
> 
> Well this is the first time I'm doing this that is why I'm asking for recommendations. As far as having one row the ceilings are 8ft I believe so not sure if I did a second raised floor that it would fit well but I do like the idea of leaving some room up front to allow some space for beanbags, etc.


My apologies - I thought you were firm on the amount of seating.

With a room that size, I would consider doing three rows of seating with the second row on a riser and the third row being a bar / countertop setup. My ceiling is a bit under 8' and I have a second row on about a 10" riser. I thought it may be a bit tight height-wise, but I am 6'4" and I can go up there without having to slouch. As for the third row, I have seen a few builds now with this bar / countertop design, and I really wish I had the room to do it as it allows for you to not only have extra seating, you can also use it to set food on if you want to entertain in that room.

I would also consider doing a front baffle wall with an AT screen. I personally really like the clean front wall look - it allows the viewer to focus on the picture as the speakers / sub are all hidden behind the screen. You definitely have the room too allow for this. It also allows you to do corner bass trapping which is hidden behind the screen.

If the room is unfinished, consider running conduit for all your speaker / sub connection points to allow for easily changing cabling later.

Also, build in flexibility now (again, if the room is unfinished) for things like 11.x speakers, network connection points, and multiple sub locations. While you may not plan on it now, once the room is complete, you may want to do some of these things later. It is much cheaper building in the flexibility now than having to tear out and redo it later.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For Distance consider where you like to sit in a commercial theater. Go see a movie and pace out the width of the screen, then pace out how far back you enjoy sitting, this will give you a ratio that you can transpose to your HT.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection_screen_size.htm

The AE8000 on Cinema 1 mode will push out approx 550 lumens with no zoom. The more zoom you use the less light hits the screen. The AE8000 widest angle for a 120in screen is 12ft (numbers according to review on projector central)

You are looking for a FL (foot lambert) brightness at the screen of 15-16 (if you have completely dark room), more if you don't or if you want to view 3D.

using those number and a calculator like:

http://carltonbale.com/home-theater/home-theater-calculator/

http://hometheaterhero.com/htcalc.html#top

You will be able to calculate the screen gain you need to achieve that amount of light.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Andre I will use method to help me figure that out. OK looks like I have good info for the projector and seating distance what about the speaker setup? I pretty have an idea where the center and front mains will be placed but I'm not sure about the 2 subs. I've researched that putting them in the front corners or in the middle using the 1/4 and 3/4 measurements are some ideas but I would like to get feedback on this.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hopefully you have some way of equalizing them such as Audessey SubEQ. For placement just use


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Andre said:


> Hopefully you have some way of equalizing them such as Audessey SubEQ. For placement just use
> 
> Axiom Audio - Subwoofer Crawl - YouTube


Funny how crawling around on the floor is still a great way to do this - right?!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You have to wear the tinfoil cone hat while you're doing it, You will pick up the signals better....


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Ok I went ahead and got the denon x4000 and want to run the wire for future speaker setup. So if I go with a 9.2 more than likely i will go with 2 surrounds that will be level with the seating then 2 surrounds that will be behind seating and lastly either 2 more surrounds behind seating or the front height setup? So basically I need to know if the last 2 should I go with surrounds in the back or the front height?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If what your saying is putting 4 surrounds in the back the answer is No. Only two and if the place is very narrow, you can get away with 1. So with (9.2 And 11.2) the extra speakers are in the front


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Okay if I go in the front my next question is do I go with the front height or front wide and where should I place them? The wall is 8ft Height, 20ft wide


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Because of your width I would probably start with Wides but I would wire for both.

Here is a diagram for initial placement

http://www.audioholics.com/trade-sh...ratories/introducing-the-10-2-surround-format


----------

